# question about power voltage (or lack their of)



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I recently upgraded to a Belkin PF 60 power conditioner (from a Monster 2000). This has readouts of voltage used and amps. I'm usually only getting on average 110 volts from the wall although it fluctuates from 108 to 113. Is this really hurting my systems overall sound and picture quality? I'm considering purchasing a Monster AVS2000 to keep it at a steady 120v. Is this necessary or more importantly will I notice a big difference if I do this?

Thanks!


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

As far as I know, Voltage fluctuations like that are pretty much normal, and manufactures know that.

And things like the Monster AVS2000 will only boost voltage if it drops below a certain point; taking a guess from it's product description, it looks like it will only boost Voltage back to 120 if Mains drops below 80 Volts.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

The AVS 2000 adjusts continually to maintain 120 volts. If line voltage drops below 80 volts then it shuts everything off until normal voltages re appear. That said... I don't think you will notice much of a difference in sound or pic quality. 110 volts is pretty normal and usually appliances are rated for 110/120 operations.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

thxgoon said:


> The AVS 2000 adjusts continually to maintain 120 volts.


Interesting, any ideas on how it does that? :huh:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Interesting, any ideas on how it does that?


Electronic devices use DC voltage derived from the AC source. The DC is kept at a constant voltage by a device called a voltage regulator. Matters not that the AC source fluxuates up and down. There's a limit of course, but it's way outside what you're experiencing.

brucek


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks Bruce! :T


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

no. 5 said:


> Interesting, any ideas on how it does that? :huh:


The AVS-2000 uses an electronic device known as a variac.

I think brucek was referring to why you don't necessarily need one of these.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A variac is actually an electro-mechanical device, effecting a change in a.c. voltage by mechanical means, not purely via electronics.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

So would there be an advantage (of any degree) to having one? I mean, if it takes 85 volts from the wall and bumps it up to 120 volts, it can't be supplying the same amount of energy that would be present if there was 120 volts present at the wall, can it? :nerd:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Ya it can. But the chances that this will actually happen are practically nil. Also, to increase the voltage on the output side, it consumes current on the input side. So while your electronics 'see' as much energy as they need, the wall cannot provide as much so if you run at high volumes or a lot of electronics you could potentially blow a breaker sooner. If your power was really low consistently, then something like this would definitely help, but in your case I doubt you'd see/hear a difference though I'd love to hear if you did.


----------

